# brown spots??



## load3dic3 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey guys... Idk what is going on with my plants in flowering? The lower leaves are yellow with brown spots on them? 

View attachment 20140725_220408.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 29, 2014)

It looks like they may be a little short on some of the bloom nutrients like Phosphorous, so it is taking the needed nutrients from the lowest leaves. On bushier plants where the lowest leaves don't get a lot of light, the oldest leaves will die off as they're used up.

What kind of nutrients are you using and how often do you feed? Do you monitor your pH when you water? It could be that it is slightly off and is keeping the plant from absorbing the needed bloom nutes.


----------



## load3dic3 (Jul 30, 2014)

I use gh 3 part, I feed once a week and I adjust the Ph to 6.3 before I feed


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2014)

So how does one exactly measure the Ph of soil...? Nonsense see it for what it is,...standard nute burn ...time for a flush ...3 times the pot volume with ph neutral air temperate water ...allow for overnight to drain and recover or one day in dim light


----------



## MR1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you have a pic of the whole plant ?


----------



## jingo (Aug 8, 2014)

vostok said:


> So how does one exactly measure the Ph of soil...? Nonsense see it for what it is,...standard nute burn ...time for a flush ...3 times the pot volume with ph neutral air temperate water ...allow for overnight to drain and recover or one day in dim light



Nutes burn would be on all visible leaves to one degree or another. Hold off on the flush till we see a whole plant pick. That plant looks over watered.


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2014)

Over watering.... look to the deep thick veins on any fan leaf as a guidance to over watering, you may expect minimal oxygen in the root zone too, sniff for an dirty soke oder


----------



## ncmga (Aug 20, 2014)

load3dic3 said:


> Hey guys... Idk what is going on with my plants in flowering? The lower leaves are yellow with brown spots on them?



Greetings

Hmm, u may need just a tad of N in low #'s and try some sea weed. Ppl don't smoke around ur plants because of tobacco Mosaic virus. I had some thing similar a time ago, and it turned out to be thrips. Check with magnifying glass underneath the leaf to see if any spots that are not on top. Maybe some humus or a mineral solution like fulvic in the soil or electrovitamins concentrace(food grade and foliar spray.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 26, 2014)

First two pics are the flower closet, last three are the clones!! Plz help!! 

View attachment 20140824_221807.jpg


View attachment 20140824_221814.jpg


View attachment 20140824_221827.jpg


View attachment 20140824_221835.jpg


View attachment 20140824_221853.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 26, 2014)

OK lets start back at the beginning here. You say you are feeding with GH Flora 3part and you feed once a week? 
What kind of soil do you have them in and how big are those pots?

How much are you feeding each time?

How do you mix up your nutrients for feeding? tell me your process.

when do you adjust the pH and what do you use to adjust it?

what is your source water like? have you had it tested?

are the clones ffrom the same plants that are in flower?

How long have the clones looked like that?

When did the flowering plants start looking like that?


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hush... I'm using ff happy frog soil, the pots r 3 gl, I feed em just until I see water coming out the bottom of the pots. .. my process to mixing my bytes is 5 gl bucket of Ph water then I add the micro first then all the rest of the nuts... I adjust the Ph 24 hrs after I add nutes with gh Ph up or down... I live off a well n I've never had it tested... yes the clones are off the same plants n have been like that about 1.5 weeks after I cloned them... the flower plants started looking like that around 2-3 weeks ago. .. hopefully I covered everything lol thx so much


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

To my eyes, I see what looks like a combination of issues. It looks like they are running way short of nitrogen and possibly calcium and magnesium. Looking at the pots in the pictures, it appears that they are getting too dry. Also that soil looks to be too dense. Now this is just from what I can see in pics without being there. Often, if the plants get too root bound and allowed to get dry too often because of being in small pots, the roots will push to the top of the soil and make it difficult to water them properly where the deeper water roots get watered properly. Also the inner part of the root ball ends up getting dry from not getting water penetration into the center.

I can see pearlite in the soil so it shouldn't be getting too dense. But it looks very dry. Iff the roots get dry too much, too often they will lose their ability to take in needed nutrients to keep the plants going, and they will then begin to falter.

*What nute brand are you using and do you use any additives?* It is important to have a source of calcium and magnesium in the soil because most nute brands don't add much to their mixes because the calcium and magnesium can bind with other nutes and become insoluble where they can't be taken in by the roots. I always add some dolomite lime if I am growing in soil, and I use a liquid calmag additive for soilless and hydro.

*when do you begin adding the nutes after setting your plants in the happy frog soil? * The Happy frog is supposed to feed the plants for 3-4 weeks but then after that, the feeding is up to you.

*How often do you feed and water? Do you feed every time you water or do you skip?* Many times people who grow in soil will do a schedule of feed, water, water, feed. You should water often enough to keep the soil from drying out but not too much where it can't dry some. You want to allow the soil to dry some so that it can aerate itself but not so much that the roots begin to dry up. 

*How much water do you give them each time?* Hackerman has been having a similar problem because he wasn't watering enough to thoroughly soak his medium before allowing it to dry again. You must give them enough, and give it to them slowly enough for it to thoroughly go through all of the medium to prevent dry spots from occurring. 

*How old is your pH tester and how often do you calibrate it?* the pH testers must be maintained well or the bulbs will get out of calibration. It is important to keep them *stored in a proper solution every time they are not in use *so that the bulb doesn't dry out or it will never read right. You also don't want to use old or contaminated calibration solutions as they can cause your meter to be off. All it takes is for your pH to be off half of a point to cause you problems with the plants and nutrient absorption. Typically you want to keep soil pH between 6.4-6.7 but for soilless, you would keep it lower between 5.9-6.3


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 2, 2014)

I would agree with you Multi on that. Since hydro is around the 5.8 and soilless is so very similar to hydro, it stands to reason that they should be the same. However, it seems like the coco and other soilless mixes are always on the low side of pH, so I set it a little higher to compensate for that drop in the medium. 

Of course, I bet it also depends on the type of nutrients that you are using. I use the Jungle Juice and I have to set it higher so that it can drift lower as it does after a period of time. But most of those using GH Flora find that their pH drifts higher over time, so they may want to set theirs a little lower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2014)

I think that they need more than once a week feedings.  I would try giving them food twice a week.  I would also add a little Cal-Mag.  I find that I always need to add it with the GH 3 part.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2014)

how are you checking PH?  adjusting pH? 

If using a digital pH meter, it could be out of calibration. to me it just looks like the ph is out of whack.

make sure when you are watering your containers that you water them very well, saturate all the medium and make sure that you have run off.

do you have a PPM meter?


----------

